# 2021 XPRESS XP20CCT - CALL BOATS ETC FOR PRICING 281-471-6500



## Boats Etc. (Jan 22, 2015)

2021 Xpress XP20CCT
2021 Yamaha VF90LA
2021 Backtrack AWHD20 trailer

*Options*

Upgraded power tech stainless steel prop
Duck boat package (camo paint upgrade)
Aluminum wheel upgrade
6" hydraulic jack plate
Uflex hydraulic steering
Flotation pods with steps
Tunnel
Anchor bracket
Humminbird Helix 5
Minn Kota 70# trolling motor upgrade
Saltwater trailer package (upgraded bow roller and composite bunk covers)
Aluminum spare tire and carrier

Boat will be water ready - 1 cranking battery, prop, gas, 1 trolling motor battery and half a tank of fuel.

Call Boats Etc for more information! 281-471-6500


----------

